# Routine for tricker back



## gettin'addicted (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to add thickness to my upper back. what are the best routines for that?Thanks


----------



## willI'm (Aug 25, 2011)

gettin'addicted said:


> I want to add thickness to my upper back. what are the best routines for that?Thanks



I do heavy dead lifts, barbell rows, chins, shrugs, power shrugs


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 25, 2011)

Exactly what WillI'm said except I also do lats aswell.


----------



## morris (Aug 26, 2011)

gettin'addicted said:


> I want to add thickness to my upper back. what are the best routines for that?Thanks



Heavy rack pulls and you will hit your upper back more and it will allow you to use more weight that standard deadlifts


----------



## wifi75 (Aug 29, 2011)

morris said:


> Heavy rack pulls and you will hit your upper back more and it will allow you to use more weight that standard deadlifts



Yes, these are really helping out my upper back. Also, I like to switch to standard deads compared to only doing stiff deads before.


----------



## brandon (Sep 1, 2011)

IMo the best exercise for back thickness is power cleans. I alternate them every other week with deadlifts. After I've done one of those, I do pullups or pulldowns, T bar rows or barbell rows


----------



## Dobby (Sep 2, 2011)

Barbell rows are the best of back exercises, It hits all areas of back if done right, even if they suck, hurt , I'd definitely add them into the routine.


----------



## doodoop (Sep 3, 2011)

Dobby said:


> Barbell rows are the best of back exercises, It hits all areas of back if done right, even if they suck, hurt , I'd definitely add them into the routine.



 Agree, they are a core lift for the back.


----------

